# Tubes



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Anyone wanna chrony some tubes I have..?? I will send you ten feet of it.. its something I havent seen being used for tube sets yet. Please pm me. Thanks


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

No crony but I am willing to test it if it's for BB's or 6-8mm
Cheers


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

What kind of tubes are they ?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

They are black latex tubes with a thin wall . About 6mm in diameter.. 1/32 wall.. leon 13 they are great for bbs. I know this much.. but I double them and shoot 9mm steel. I wanna know chrony speeds. If this is a decent tubing I would love to sell bandsets of them. But leon as soon as I find someone to chrony them I will be sure to contact you and send you a bb set.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

leon13 said:


> No crony but I am willing to test it if it's for BB's or 6-8mm
> Cheers


 I have 8mm bbs.. they fly for sure.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Where did you find them ? Or is that a trade secret lol .


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Rubber store in canal st nyc. No secret. New yorks small businesses are diamonds in the rough.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Canal st old stompin grounds havent been there in over 30 yrs lol ya got a link to it ?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Canalrubber.com everything u want bruh


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I know Marty and the guys at Canal Rubber. Great prices and all kinds of good stuff.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Flatband said:


> Yeah, I know Marty and the guys at Canal Rubber. Great prices and all kinds of good stuff.


 flatband. You from around these parts??


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Smalll world.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Pult 
I was raised in Canarsie !


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

I use to go to canal street when I was younger. From Yonkers.


----------

